# Haulin' Garbage



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Just finished the Tom Daniel's Garbage Truck. Here's a few pics.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Nice. I loved that when I was a kid, but it was never in the budget.

Then years later I had a summer job as a garbage man.

Didn't realize it had the bandshell in the back.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Based on the title, when I opened this thread I half expected to see photos of a flatbed truck with an AMC Pacer on the back. 

Nice buildup Hooty! Very clean! I always thought the cab section of this kit was too stylized, but I still have one in my stash.

Speaking of the band figures in the back, anyone else think the guy on the driver's side looks like Philip Seymour Hoffman?


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Zombie_61 said:


> Speaking of the band figures in the back, anyone else think the guy on the driver's side looks like Philip Seymour Hoffman?


Humm Zombie, I know about his acting carer, But was he in a band as well, Or am i thinking of a deferent dude here....

Ian


----------

